# Going back: Husband started smoking again



## jabens

We recently had this fight and right after the argument we went to a restaurant and he ordered a beer. He nevers does that. Then recently he went back to smoking. He made this wonderful promise that he would quit because he knew it bothered me before we got married. I have impressionable teens in my house. And he started asking weird questions about orgys or other sex questions. THis is not the man I married. Should I be worried there is another woman or is this male dominnace control thing. We are involved in activities where we have to be good examples and work with kids outside our home.


----------



## MRB

Our husbands caught the same dumb-guy-disease. Apparently, in addition to smoking pot again, my husband has been smoking cigarettes too. We both quit for the sake of our health & kids 3 years ago. Now he has been sneaking pot & cigs. He has even been so bold to smoke in front of our 6 yr old and tell him to LIE about it to mommy. My kid has a big mouth so he told me. 

I am sleeping in the guest room now - I'm just disgusted. Good luck with your husband.


----------



## devnty06

Quit smoking "cold turkey". Many smokers find that the only
way they can truly quit once and for all is to just quit
abruptly without trying to slowly taper off. Find the method
that works best for you: gradually quitting or cold turkey. If
one way doesn't work do the other.

 Drug Rehab


----------



## MsLonely

jabens said:


> We recently had this fight and right after the argument we went to a restaurant and he ordered a beer. He nevers does that. Then recently he went back to smoking. He made this wonderful promise that he would quit because he knew it bothered me before we got married. I have impressionable teens in my house. And he started asking weird questions about orgys or other sex questions. THis is not the man I married. Should I be worried there is another woman or is this male dominnace control thing. We are involved in activities where we have to be good examples and work with kids outside our home.


My husband has same problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt

I quit long ago-it's tough.
Give him support and egg him on. He needs to do it for himself. Champix worked for me 100%.


----------



## Runs like Dog

My wife smokes outside the house. Not indoors and not in the car. We have a dry house as we are both the children of alcoholic drug addicts. I would not tolerate any weed use, ever.


----------

